# Mission: Impossible - Dead Reckoning Part 1 (July 14, 2023)



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 14, 2019)

> According to , McQuarrie will shoot the sequels back-to-back to capitalize on the franchise’s popularity, with the first hitting theaters summer 2021, and the second the summer of 2022. The release also leaves room for the studio, Paramount, and Cruise to release _Top Gun: Maverick_.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 14, 2019)

A 60 year old Ethan Hunt?  Yes...yes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2019)

I have no reason to complain, as the last one was probably the best.


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 17, 2019)

Dude got his bread and butter


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 2, 2019)

> *Paramount Dates Next Two Installments Of Powerhouse Franchise ‘Mission: Impossible’ For 2021 & 2022*
> 
> *EXCLUSIVE: *Paramount has given release dates for the next two installments of _Mission: Impossible: _*July 23, 2021 and Aug. 5, 2022.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 22, 2019)

Hayley Atwell joined the cast.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 22, 2019)

I love Hayley Atwell


----------



## wibisana (Sep 22, 2019)

I havent watch fully the Superman moustache one. But i assume Chinese will eat these movie. So there is no reasons to stop


----------



## Karma (Sep 23, 2019)

wibisana said:


> So there is no reasons to stop


Tom Cruise is almost 60 and does his own stunts.

These movies will probably be his last hoorah.


----------



## wibisana (Sep 23, 2019)

Are they still work


Karma said:


> Tom Cruise is almost 60 and does his own stunts.
> 
> These movies will probably be his last hoorah.


Jackie Chan is loke 100yrs old


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 23, 2019)

She can definitely do action if Agent Carter is any example. Glad she's getting this opportunity.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 12, 2020)

Shea Whigham and Nicholas Hoult are now part of the cast.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 24, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Big Bob (Apr 26, 2020)

I hope he keeps making these movies until he physically can't anymore.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2020)

Just Tom Cruise doing Tom Cruise things.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 25, 2020)

He brought it up at a scientology meeting and they took care of it.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 26, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> I hope he keeps making these movies until he physically can't anymore.



By the time he’s no longer physically able to do these movies, deepfakes will have progressed so far he can just sell his likeness on a per movie basis and we won’t even be able to tell the difference.


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 26, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I have no reason to complain, as the last one was probably the best.



Agree. Mission: Impossible is a rare (movie) franchise that started out shit but then got incrementally better with each passing installment. It's like the opposite of Fast & Furious, which generally gets worse with each movie.


----------



## Karma (Jul 26, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Mission: Impossible is a rare (movie) franchise that started out shit


The only bad one was 2 


mr_shadow said:


> It's like the opposite of Fast & Furious,


Every movie between 1 and 5 were bad


----------



## MShadows (Jul 27, 2020)

Tom Cruise could be in a wheelchair and he’d still be doing these movies lol

He’d find a way to write around that


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 4, 2020)

Big Bob said:


> I hope he keeps making these movies until he physically can't anymore.



Then he'll do them in a chair.

let's hope he doesn't go too crazy on the stunts.  My heart can't take it if i hear  tom cruise dies during a movie.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 15, 2020)

if true, then GOOD


----------



## Mider T (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 16, 2020)

Well deserved.


----------



## Karma (Dec 16, 2020)

Idk man i always got the impression Tom Cruise is the type of person who wants an excuse to yell at people


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2020)

Lmao

He's about to get sued


----------



## egressmadara (Dec 17, 2020)

oh


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lmao
> 
> He's about to get sued


For what?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> For what?


Harresment.  Emotional distress.  Making the work place too uncomfortable to continue work. Humiliation. 

And probably more things that I've missed since I do not have a law degree. What I do know is we don't talk to employees like he did cause...you might get sued!


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> Harresment.  Emotional distress.  Making the work place too uncomfortable to continue work. Humiliation.
> 
> And probably more things that I've missed since I do not have a law degree. What I do know is we don't talk to employees like he did cause...you might get sued!


Harassment*
And for an actor yelling at them to follow safety protocols?  Please.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Harassment*
> And for an actor yelling at them to follow safety protocols?  Please.


This is america. If there's a chance to sue..we'll sue


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> This is america. If there's a chance to sue..we'll sue


They're...filming in New Zealand...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 17, 2020)

Oh. Nevermind then


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 24, 2020)

Tom cruise is my dads age and he is more energetic than a 20 year athlete.  

Looking forward to watch the movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Dec 24, 2020)

Fallen Angel said:


> Tom cruise is my dads age and he is more energetic than a 20 year athlete.
> 
> Looking forward to watch the movie.


Your dad is lazy.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 4, 2021)

Tom is about to lose it even further.


----------



## LulzLover (Jul 30, 2021)

I stopped watching his films when he became a scientologist, that faith is too weird.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2021)

LulzLover said:


> I stopped watching his films when he became a scientologist, that faith is too weird.


Does it affect his acting?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2021)

LulzLover said:


> I stopped watching his films when he became a scientologist, that faith is too weird.


Yeah but did you see that bathroom fight in the last movie. Woooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 1, 2021)

Film has been pushed back to September 30, 2022.  @blakstealth


----------



## blakstealth (May 23, 2022)

Jesus lord almighty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Jesus lord almighty


Looks bondish -- but hell do I like that


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 23, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Jesus lord almighty



Already looks better than the last 2 farcical Bond movies.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 23, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> Jesus lord almighty


I didn't even know this had a release day. It really feels like these are just going to go until Cruz dies.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2022)

Tom Cruise looks so old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (May 23, 2022)

Very Bri'ish 



Jake CENA said:


> Tom Cruise looks so old


That's because he's old.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (May 23, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Very Bri'ish
> 
> 
> That's because he's old.



I know. He didn't age well I suppose


----------



## OLK (May 24, 2022)

LulzLover said:


> I stopped watching his films when he became a scientologist, that faith is too weird.


I feel you, but the dude is way too damn likable and his movies are so exciting and fun that I have to be a hypocrite and separate him from his weird ass cult


----------



## Big Bob (May 24, 2022)

That's like a 10 month reply


----------



## Amol (May 24, 2022)

One of these days I will have binge watch all the previous MI movies.

I had watched them all in the past but they have become sort of jumbled in my mind. I don't think I can seperate one movie from another.

So one binge watching is required before watching new one I think.


----------



## Utopia Realm (May 24, 2022)

Seems liek this one is just as action packed as the last one. Same with you @Amol . Need to rewatch and binge the series too.


----------



## OLK (May 24, 2022)

The proper way to go into a MI movie is to barely remember past characters and be confused when they show up for a big moment

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2022)

Holy shit. They brought back Kittridge? Where the hell has he been?


----------



## blakstealth (May 25, 2022)

Amol said:


> One of these days I will have binge watch all the previous MI movies.
> 
> I had watched them all in the past but they have become sort of jumbled in my mind. I don't think I can seperate one movie from another.
> 
> So one binge watching is required before watching new one I think.


I actually haven't seen the first three and just started on Ghost Protocol. I'm still enjoying them despite not catching on past callbacks.


----------



## Karma (May 25, 2022)

blakstealth said:


> I actually haven't seen the first three and just started on Ghost Protocol. I'm still enjoying them despite not catching on past callbacks.


First 2 r kinda boring

3 is definitely worth a watch


----------



## OLK (May 25, 2022)

I think they're all good, but 2 is very different.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2022)

Props to Tom Cruise Mission Impossible for outlasting Jason Bourne. I never would have predicted that.

Also, isn't that Max's daughter? The White Widow? Is she still a big time arms dealer?

Damn, Ethan. A lot of the baddies are still running around!

Is the Syndicate still around guys? I really don't remember if that was resolved in the last movie or not.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 4, 2022)

Something is a little off about cruise lol


----------



## JFF (Sep 4, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Something is a little off about cruise lol


Haha -- I could never do this  But thats why people love the Franchise.


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 4, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Something is a little off about cruise lol


weird flex

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 6, 2022)

~Gesy~ said:


> Something is a little off about cruise lol



Don't give a shit about this movie but this kind of stuff is some old school cinema flex. Love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

